# Louisiana Gumbo - Basic Starter Recipe



## ardpub (Jun 14, 2020)

I was asked to post this by a member after introducing myself on the forums. Enjoy!

1 small onion
1 small green bell pepperr
4-5 cloves of garlic
3-4 stalks of celery
sausage, chicken, shrimp, crab pieces or whatever meat you want (the more variety the better)
white rice
1/2qt to 1qt of chicken or seafood stock
bay leaves
cajun seasoning
hot sauce
white wine (for deglazing)
flour
canola oil
parsley (optional)

First, dice all your vegetables and garlic. You want about equal portions of peppers, celery and onion (i like to use a little less pepper). You may have to discard some onion and pepper if you are using big ones. If you are using uncooked sausage cook it in the bottom of the gumbo pot and use the drippings in place of some of the oil. Just make sure there arnt any burnt bits on the bottom of the pan. Cut meat into small pieces and season chicken or seafood with some cajun seasoning.

Next you need to make the roux. You might wana look into doing this online as it takes some practice. First get a dutch oven or large pot very hot. Add 4 or five tablespoons of oil (about a 1/4in on the bottom of the pot) and heat it until it just begins to smoke. Gradually begin adding flour, one spoonful at a time, and begin whisking vigorously the minute the flour hits the oil. A good roux usually has a little more flour than oil but to start out, try equal parts as it is less likely to burn. Once all the flour is added continue cooking at high heat, whisking vigorously the entire time, for about 10-15 minutes or until the roux is the color of peanut butter and has a stronger smell. If it smells like it is burning or you see little black bits in it throw it away and start over.

Once the roux is done, add the onions, celery and peppers and cook until translucent and soft. Use a wooden spoon to stir occasionally. Once the veggies are soft add the garlic and a bunch of cajun seasoning. You could add salt and pepper too if you want just keep in mind that cajun seasoning has a lot of salt in it already. Cook with the garlic for about one more minute. (start rice)

Add about 1/4 cup of white wine to deglaze. Lower heat to medium and reduce the wine by half.

Next you need to combine the stock with the roux. I cant tell you the ration of stock to roux for a good gumbo, I just add stock until it is a little more watery than I want it and then let it thicken. You could probably get suggestions online. Begin adding the stock slowly, small amounts at first and stir after each to combine with the roux and incorporate them.

Once all you stock is in, bring to a boil and then add a large dash of worchestire, a smaller dash of hot sauce, a couple of bay leaves and then reduce to a simmer and cook for 20 minutes or so until the gumbo starts to thicken. After a few minutes of simmering I will usually taste the broth to see if it needs more salt, hot sauce, etc.

Add your meat at appropriate times. Uncooked chicken or sausage can be added immediately or shortly after, so can crabs, other seafood like shrimp should be added just two or three minutes before serving.

For the rice,

Cook rice with some salt and a few bay leaves. Start it when you add the vegetables to the roux.

To serve, scoop some rice into a bowl and cover with gumbo. Sprinkle some fresh chopped parsley on top and its done. 

Laissez les bon temps roule!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds wonderful. I made it once but its a lot of work. When I’m up in the Fla panhandle or Alabama I eat it every day. Seems like my recipe had a spice ri thicken, like ‘File’ or something.


----------



## ardpub (Jun 14, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Sounds wonderful. I made it once but its a lot of work. When I’m up in the Fla panhandle or Alabama I eat it every day. Seems like my recipe had a spice ri thicken, like ‘File’ or something.


"Filé," aka ground sassafras leaves. Most do it more as a seasoning to add at the table. 

There's 100 ways to thicken a soup or gravy but if you use anything but a roux, you're doing it wrong, at least in the Cajun/Creole traditions. 

Making a roux can be intimidating at first but once you get the hang of it, it's really quite simple. Start out with less flour in your ratio when you're a novice and it won't burn as easily. Look for some Youtube videos on the subject--thicker the host's accent, the better, unless it's the NY accent of Emeril--lol.

Side note--in my experience Cajun recipes tend to be a bit thinner and often gamier, while more Creole-style recipes, thicker and more savory. I tend to prefer that latter but to each their own.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like plain food with few ingredients. Meat, potatoes, vegetables, not mixed together. No offense intended but I wouldn’t get anywhere near a pot of gumbo.


----------



## ardpub (Jun 14, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> I like plain food with few ingredients. Meat, potatoes, vegetables, not mixed together. No offense intended but I wouldn’t get anywhere near a pot of gumbo.


Thanks for adding to the discussion. Gotta love the internet. :vs_smirk:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> I like plain food with few ingredients. Meat, potatoes, vegetables, not mixed together. No offense intended but I wouldn’t get anywhere near a pot of gumbo.


You're missin' out. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use the individual seasoning "a la Paul Prudhomme" rather than a Cajun seasoning mix. A roux is easy, I do it over relatively high heat, much like I make Hollandaise, over direct heat and don't screw around with it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

People have different senses of taste. Maybe Old Thomas is a super-taster. That's a real thing.


Don't tell Two Knots, but, I don't like Bell Peppers. :wink2:


But, I would still make Gumbo.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> People have different senses of taste. Maybe Old Thomas is a super-taster. That's a real thing.
> 
> 
> Don't tell Two Knots, but, I don't like Bell Peppers. :wink2:
> ...


I'm not a Bell Pepper person as far as spaghetti sauce goes, finally had to tell wife that. She never made her sauce again. My bad.

However I do like it in Louisiana cooking and potato salad.

So I've never gotten out of the hole I dug for myself with the spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I'm not a Bell Pepper person as far as spaghetti sauce goes, finally had to tell wife that. She never made her sauce again. My bad.
> 
> However I do like it in Louisiana cooking and potato salad.
> 
> So I've never gotten out of the hole I dug for myself with the spaghetti sauce.



Yes, we have to be careful. :smile:My BIL wouldn't eat entrees with fruit, & I had labored over a Bouillabaisse. It only had a few orange slices.:sad:


An old boyfriend once told me I had never made something he didn't like. He meant it as a compliment, but, it didn't seem like one to me. Now it does.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ardpub said:


> Thanks for adding to the discussion. Gotta love the internet. :vs_smirk:



Sorry, we do tend to go Off-Topic!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

OT, that’s how I grew up. Basic food.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@ardpub, that sounds good!

Never thought of using wine in gumbo. Now I have an excuse . . . .


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> People have different senses of taste. Maybe Old Thomas is a super-taster. That's a real thing.


Broccoli has a strong bitter taste to me, and I think that is an indicator of being a super taster. I like a lot of different foods, just not all mixed together. I like cheese, potatoes and eggs, but they should never ever touch each other in any way. Eaten separately, yum.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> Broccoli has a strong bitter taste to me, and I think that is an indicator of being a super taster. I like a lot of different foods, just not all mixed together. I like cheese, potatoes and eggs, but they should never ever touch each other in any way. Eaten separately, yum.



Yes, I think it is the more bitter vegetables that are disliked by supertasters. It was a water utility guy that asked me if I was one. I could taste things in the water that most didn't. His wife was a Veterinarian, so they'd had some interesting discussions.


My sister hates Brussel Sprouts with a passion. She ate more sweets than vegetables, but, sadly, she's a Diabetic now. I wonder if anyone ever did a study on that connection. Supertaster then Diabetic?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have to fight the urge to eat sweets. My grandson will eat all the sweets he can get his little hands on but my granddaughter will take a bite and leave the rest. Strange stuff.


----------

